# Connecting my Laptop to Powered Subwoofer and Speakers



## jpylypczak (Dec 28, 2011)

I know there's a ton of information on hooking up computers to speakers, but each situation is unique and I can't seem to find a clear answer to my particular situation. I thank you in advance for any assistance you can offer. I'm open to all suggestions. Here's the situation:

I have a small room about 11ft.X11ft. and am trying to configure a small 2.1 audio setup stemming from my laptop. The laptop is an HP ENVY 17 3d and has a 3.5mm jack output. The problem is I have no clue how to set up the system so that it works with my powered subwoofer and powered studio monitors.

Speakers: 2 Mackie MR5 Active nearfield studio monitors
Subwoofer: Mirage LF100 subwoofer

I'm trying to find the best way to hook this system up with minimal additional investment. Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The only thiing I could find was "The LF-100 accommodates low-level (line-input) signals, of course -- but, unusual for such an affordable sub, it offers both filtered (passing through the '100's crossover) and unfiltered inputs. It also offers high-level (speaker) inputs and outs." (from http://www.onhometheater.com/product/20040501.htm) 

Do you have the owners manual for the sub?

You may be able to run a 3.5 mm to RCA stereo cable to the sub and then run from the sub to the other speakers. Since I cannot find the owners manual online that is all I can suggest.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## jpylypczak (Dec 28, 2011)

The high level input and output on the sub is for speaker wire, not an rca cable. The sub has a single rca input for a "dolby pro logic" system, which allows you to use the sub's crossover. I think I may have a solution though. I just realized that my computer has two 3.5mm jacks that can be used as audio outputs. Can I use the one jack and use a Y-converter to convert the mini-to-rca cable into a single rca cable then plug that into the "dolby pro logic" input on the sub while simultaneously using another mini-to-rca cable to plug into the monitors? Is there a better solution?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It's worth a try. Let us know how you get on.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

